# Article on Staying Safe in the saddle



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought this might be helpful, it's an article I wrote on 7 ways to safe in the saddle.

TrailMeister Helpful Tips - 7 easy ways to stay safe in the saddle

Warning - There's a gross injury picture in the article as well.


----------

